# Scott Voltage 20"... for sale soon...



## Aaronn (Jul 31, 2011)

If this is in violation of the rules please let me know 

After putting together a new bike for my boy it's time to get rid of his old one..... I'm going to put it up on my local craigslist at the end of the week but I thought I'd give everyone on here first chance at it. 

Scott Voltage JR 20
all I have done to it is new brake pads and a rear tire....It's in great shape. I'm going to advertise it for 150... I will help with shipping and have paypal.

Once again, If this post is against the rules let me know . 

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## rePhil (Jun 12, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## Aaronn (Jul 31, 2011)

Sold the bike today... Another little guy heady to the trails. The dad was very happy.


----------

